# Beschriftung Murr Verteiler



## maxi (21 März 2009)

Hallo, gibt es einen günstigen Drucker oder Gravierer um die kleinen Kunstoffclips für die Murrverteiler zu beschriften?


----------



## TommyG (22 März 2009)

Günstig....

Du könntest diese Dymo-Dinger nehmen und dann aufkleben, sonsst haben wir mit den Brüdern von Murr-pneumatics, denen von murrplastik, gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Damit machen wir aktuell alle BMK...

http://www.murrplastik.de/Default.aspx?mid=mp_product_acs&cid=de&categoryid=5

Greetz, Tom


----------



## maxi (23 März 2009)

Hallo danke dir,

habe heute egsehen / erfahren das wir einen kleinen DOS Drucker für haben.


----------



## Schaltschrank78 (23 März 2009)

Hi,

also wir lassen sogar die Schilder für die Murrverteiler direkt bei Murrplastik
beschriften. Schickst einfach ne Exceltabelle und die machen das dann komplette fertig für nen fairen Preis und der Vorteil ist Du hast keinen Stress


----------

